# الآن :: الليسب الذهبي لتفريد حديد الكمرات ( Beams Reinforcement Detailing Golden Lisp )



## سبع الليل بتنون (27 يناير 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحمد لله وحده و الصلاة و السلام على من لا نبي بعده ،، و بعد ::

أكيد أن أي مهندس مكتب فني يعرف جيداً كيف أن تفريد حديد الكمرات عمل شاق و مرهق ،،، أنا نفسي كان بيطلع عيني في الشغلانة دي 
لا أجيد الكلام الكتير و الشرح ( و كمان تعبان و عايز أنام ) مع إني المفروض أتكلم كتير النهاردة لأن دا أول عمل خير أعمله في حياتي ، و أكبر إنجاز لي حققته في الثلاثين عاماً الماضي:15::16:، يمكن بالنسبة لكثيرين هو عمل واحد مبتدئ و غير محترف ،، مش مهم ،،،، المهم إنه بالنسبة لي عمل رائع أستحق عليه تصفيق حااار ... 
فمن الآخر كدة :::
حمل الليسب و جربه ،،،، يقوم بتفريد الحديد حتى ستة أبحر


1&2&3&4&5& 6span - Download - 4shared

في إنتظار تعليقاتكم و مقترحاتكم مع العلم أنه جاري التطوير
و لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم​


----------



## Engr.Ahmed Fathi (27 يناير 2013)

من فضلك كيفية تشغيلة علي الاوتوكاد انا حملتة زى ما مكتوب فى الشرح لاكن ازاى اقوم بعملية التفريد؟؟


----------



## سبع الليل بتنون (27 يناير 2013)

بعد ما تحمله في برنامج الأوتوكاد 
تكتب في شريط الأوامر ::
1s
أو 
2s
أو 
3s
أو 
4s
أو 
5s
أو
6s
على حسب البحور اللي عندك 
هيظهر لك حوار من البرنامج بيقولك إختار أول نقطة في أول عمود ... هتختارها ،،، ثم ثاني نقطة في أول عمود ...هتختارها ... ثم أول نقطة في العمود الثاني ثم ثاني نقطة في العمود الثاني ،،،،، ( كل ده و إنت بتختار من ال plan ) ثم سيطلب منك إدخال إرتفاع الكمرة ، و عرضها و سمك الغطاء الخرساني ثم سيطلب منك أين تريد وضع الكمرة فتختار نقطة لتجد تم إدخال الكمرة ...

إذا اشتغل معك أخبرني بالنتيجة


----------



## hema81 (27 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا العمل الرائع وفى انتظار المزيد ان شاء الله 
تقبل تحياتى

*


----------



## هيثم محمد على (27 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خبراً


----------



## Hind Aldoory (27 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير..


----------



## سبع الليل بتنون (28 يناير 2013)

إخواني الكرام 
hamada_goodguy 
hema81
هيثم محمد على 
Hind Aldory


سعدت بمروركم و تشريفكم للموضوع ،، جزاكم الله خيراً 
على فكرة هناك ملحوظة مهمة جداً جداً نسيت أذكرها ::: و هي ::::
إنك يجب أن تكون جميع الوحدات و الأبعاد المستخدمة بالملليمتر و ليس بأي وحدة أخرى


----------



## m_sweedy (28 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم الف شكر على المجهود وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

ولاحظت الاتى انه فى كل مرة لتفعيل الامر يجب ان احمله من جديد

وايضا ما هى الوحدات المستخدمة لادخال العرض والعمق


----------



## سبع الليل بتنون (28 يناير 2013)

m_sweedy قال:


> السلام عليكم الف شكر على المجهود وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
> 
> ولاحظت الاتى انه فى كل مرة لتفعيل الامر يجب ان احمله من جديد
> 
> وايضا ما هى الوحدات المستخدمة لادخال العرض والعمق




الوحدات المستخدمة هي الملليمتر فقط 
سيحدث خطأ لو تم إستخدام أبعاد أو وحدات غير الملليمتر ،،،،

لم أفهم كيف تحمله من جديد في كل مرة ؟؟
بمجرد ما تعمل load application في الأوتوكاد و تختار أي أمر من الأوامر المذكورة ( 1s - 2s - 3s - ...... 6s ) سيبدأ في العمل فوراً


----------



## civil engineer00 (28 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .........


----------



## abedodeh (28 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## m_sweedy (28 يناير 2013)

النواتج تظهر بحجم كبير جدا؟؟؟؟؟

جارى رفع الصور


----------



## m_sweedy (28 يناير 2013)

وفى كل مرة افتح الاتوكاد يجب عمل تحميل للملف من tools-load application


----------



## هاني علي 26 (28 يناير 2013)

الرسم بيطلع غريب ممكن توضيح لو سمحت


----------



## سبع الليل بتنون (29 يناير 2013)

m_sweedy قال:


> النواتج تظهر بحجم كبير جدا؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> جارى رفع الصور





هاني علي 26 قال:


> الرسم بيطلع غريب ممكن توضيح لو سمحت
> ​




السبب في ذلك هو أن الليسب مصمم للتعامل مع الأبعاد بالملليمتر فقط و ليس أي وحدة أخرى ((( و هذه من الأخطاء التي لم توضع في الإعتبار عند عمل الليسب و جاري التعامل معها ))
فلو الرسم مرسوم بالسم يجب عمل scale * 10 حتى يعمل جيداً
و لو مرسوم بالمتر يجب عمل scale * 1000 
أما بالنسبة إلى أنه يجب تحميله في كل مرة يمكنك عمل الآتي :: 
من القائمة tools 
tools >>> load application >>>content...>>>add
ثم تختار الملف و أوكي فيصبح كأنه أمر داخل الأوتوكاد


----------



## سبع الليل بتنون (29 يناير 2013)

الإخوة الكرام :::
abedodeh
m_sweedy
هاني علي 26
civil engineer00

جزاكم الله خيراً لتشريفكم لموضوعي


----------



## الغريب2007 (29 يناير 2013)

اخى الكريم مجهود رائع

جزاك الله خيراً

هناك ملاحظات اربعة كالاتى :

1- الابعاد صحيحة لو الكمرة فى الاتجاة الافقى او الراسى فى المسقط الافقى اما لو مائلة باى زاوية يعطى ابعاد اقل من الفعلى.

2- لو عرض العامود كبير حديد الكمرة الساقط يمتد مسافة داخل العامود وليس الى نهاية العامود مع ان الحديد العلوى فى نفس الوقت يمتد الى نهاية العامود مهما كان العرض.

3- لا يرسم حديد التسليح العلوى فى التفريد.
4- تنسيق الابعاد والنصوص صغير جدا بالنسبة للوحة الرسم.

تقبل تحياتى

اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## ALhassan m ahmed (29 يناير 2013)

ممكن تشرح أكتررر


----------



## سبع الليل بتنون (29 يناير 2013)

الغريب2007 قال:


> اخى الكريم مجهود رائع
> 
> جزاك الله خيراً
> 
> ...



و إياك أخي الكريم و سعدت بمرورك


----------



## سبع الليل بتنون (29 يناير 2013)

ALhassan m ahmed قال:


> ممكن تشرح أكتررر


حاضر يا أخي الكريم ثواني و الشرح ينزل إن شاء الله 
سعدت بمرورك


----------



## الغريب2007 (29 يناير 2013)

اخى الكريم سبع الليل 

شكرا على سرعة الرد


ما اقصده فى الملحوظة رقم 2 ان الحديد العلوى والسفلى لهم طول Ld داخل العامود يحسب طبقا للكود المستخدم لكن الرسم يعطى طول ثابت للحديد السفلى داخل العامود 300 مم ويرسم الحديد العلوى الى اخر العامود وب رجل الى اسفل 

اتمنى لك التوفيق فى تطوير العمل 

لا تحرمنى من خاص دعائك


----------



## سبع الليل بتنون (29 يناير 2013)

شرح لطريقة الإستخدام على اليوتيوب
‫الليسب الذهبي لتفريد حديد الكمرات beams rft detailing golden lisp‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## سبع الليل بتنون (29 يناير 2013)

الغريب2007 قال:


> اخى الكريم سبع الليل
> 
> شكرا على سرعة الرد
> 
> ...


في هذا الليسب لو كان عرض العمود أقل من 40 سم فيمتد التسليح السفلي 5 سم بعد وجه العمود الثاني،،، أما لو كان أكبر من ذلك فيمتد من الوجه الأول للعمود مسافة 30 سم فقط


----------



## messi20 (29 يناير 2013)

مشكور اخي العزيز ولكن كيف احمل الليسب الى الأوتوكاد؟؟؟؟


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (29 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (29 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## taiscer (29 يناير 2013)

​جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل أبو المجد (30 يناير 2013)

شرح لطريقة الإستخدام على اليوتيوب
جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع ولو سمحت عندى سؤال
لا توجد عندى فى الأوتوكاد 2012 قائمة تفريد الحديد وكتابته كما هو موجود بالشرح فكيف افعل هذة القائمة وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## rabie8k (30 يناير 2013)

غريبه الرابط معطل عندي وتالف 

يرجى رابط اخر


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (2 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## هيثم محمد على (2 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## ثروت313 (3 فبراير 2013)

سبع الليل بتنون قال:


> بعد ما تحمله في برنامج الأوتوكاد
> تكتب في شريط الأوامر ::
> 1s
> أو
> ...



سلامات 

هل تستطيع عمل فيديو يظهر فيه طريقه عمل اللسب بشكل متسلسل أخي الكريم ؟ و لو كان الفيديو يحوي كل الخيارات المتاحه يكون افضل .

كل التقدير .


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (3 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سبع الليل بتنون (3 فبراير 2013)

إخواني الكرام :: messi20 علي محمد يوسف قاسم الكيميائي taiscer وائل أبو المجد rabie8k مهندس_اشرف هيثم محمد على ثروت313 ماجد الحسينى جزاكم الله خيرا على المرور و التشجيع أخي rabie8k الرابط شغال و ليس به مشكلة أخي الكريم ثروت 313 شرح لإستخدام الليسب هنا ::: ‫الليسب الذهبي لتفريد حديد الكمرات beams rft detailing golden lisp‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## محمد على هندسه (3 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير..


----------



## ثروت313 (3 فبراير 2013)

سبع الليل بتنون قال:


> أخي الكريم ثروت 313 شرح لإستخدام الليسب هنا ::: ‫الليسب الذهبي لتفريد حديد الكمرات beams rft detailing golden lisp‬‎ - YouTube



شغل مميز .

كل التوفيق . :20:


----------



## بحب_ربنا (4 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الغريب2007 (4 فبراير 2013)

الرجاء من احد الاخوة رفع الفيديو على موقع ميديافير لتنزيل الملف مشكورين


----------



## الغريب2007 (4 فبراير 2013)

الاخ المهندس سبع الليل 


لوسمحت ممكن رفع نسخة autocad structural detailing 2012 على اى موقع 



جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سبع الليل بتنون (4 فبراير 2013)

الغريب2007 قال:


> الاخ المهندس سبع الليل
> 
> 
> لوسمحت ممكن رفع نسخة autocad structural detailing 2012 على اى موقع
> ...


 

أبشر أخي الكريم 
جاري الرفع .... إن شاء الله في خلال 24 ساعة يكون جاهز


----------



## الغريب2007 (4 فبراير 2013)

سبع الليل بتنون قال:


> أبشر أخي الكريم
> جاري الرفع .... إن شاء الله في خلال 24 ساعة يكون جاهز





اخى الكريم شكرا على سرعة الرد 


فى انتظاركم

جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hanyaly82 (4 فبراير 2013)

جميل جدا


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (4 فبراير 2013)

سبع الليل بتنون قال:


> إخواني الكرام :: messi20 علي محمد يوسف قاسم الكيميائي taiscer وائل أبو المجد rabie8k مهندس_اشرف هيثم محمد على ثروت313 ماجد الحسينى جزاكم الله خيرا على المرور و التشجيع أخي rabie8k الرابط شغال و ليس به مشكلة أخي الكريم ثروت 313 شرح لإستخدام الليسب هنا ::: ‫الليسب الذهبي لتفريد حديد الكمرات beams rft detailing golden lisp‬‎ - YouTube


هندسة رجاء التواصل ... رجاء ترسل لى تليفونك على الخاص


----------



## محمد النواري (4 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (4 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سبع الليل بتنون (5 فبراير 2013)

م هيثم المنسى قال:


> هندسة رجاء التواصل ... رجاء ترسل لى تليفونك على الخاص


حاضر يا بشمهندس و الله هكلم حضرتك و أنسق معاك إن شاء الله....


----------



## سبع الليل بتنون (5 فبراير 2013)

الغريب2007 قال:


> اخى الكريم شكرا على سرعة الرد
> 
> 
> فى انتظاركم
> ...




إدخل و حمل و عد الجمايل يا كبير :7:


أوتوكاد 2012 ستراكشرال ديتيلينج ( autocad structural detailing 2012 ) بروابط ع الميديا فاير ( سبع أجزاء الواحد 200 ميجا و السابع 10 ميجا من رفعي و الحمد لله )) (((( و الله عاوز أعمل له موضوع مستقل بس مكسل :3: إن شاء الله بكرة ،،،، و لو أي أخ خد الروابط و سبق و عمل موضوع مستقل يبقى جزاه الله عني خيراً )))

ياللا مين يقابل ،،، خد عندك :::
الجزء الأول 
autocad_structural_detailing_2012__x32_by_Ali_Amin.part01.rar
الثاني 
autocad_structural_detailing_2012__x32_by_Ali_Amin.part02.rar
الثالث 
autocad_structural_detailing_2012__x32_by_Ali_Amin.part03.rar
الرابع 
autocad_structural_detailing_2012__x32_by_Ali_Amin.part04.rar
الخامس 
autocad_structural_detailing_2012__x32_by_Ali_Amin.part05(2).rar
السادس 
autocad_structural_detailing_2012__x32_by_Ali_Amin.part05.rar
السابع 
autocad_structural_detailing_2012__x32_by_Ali_Amin.part07.rar


----------



## الغريب2007 (6 فبراير 2013)

وعدت ووفيت ان الوعد كان مسئولا 

دائما رائع م/ سبع الليل

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سبع الليل بتنون (6 فبراير 2013)

الغريب2007 قال:


> وعدت ووفيت ان الوعد كان مسئولا
> 
> دائما رائع م/ سبع الليل
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا




و جزاك بمثله أخي الكريم 
على فكرة يبدو أني قد رفعت الجزء الخامس مرتين و نسيت رابط الجزء السادس 

هذا هو الجزء السادس 
autocad_structural_detailing_2012__x32_by_Ali_Amin.part06.rar


----------



## مصطفى أبو أنس (6 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم يوجد برنامج جواد بيم حيث نحمل البيمات بالحمولات الحقيقية وعرض الأعمدة ثم نحولها على الأتوكاد حيث يقوم بتفريد الحديد وتحويله على الأوتوكادسهل بضغطة زر من البرنامج


----------



## hema81 (6 فبراير 2013)

مصطفى أبو أنس قال:


> السلام عليكم يوجد برنامج جواد بيم حيث نحمل البيمات بالحمولات الحقيقية وعرض الأعمدة ثم نحولها على الأتوكاد حيث يقوم بتفريد الحديد وتحويله على الأوتوكادسهل بضغطة زر من البرنامج


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
نكون شاكرين لحضرتك اذا كانت لديك نسخه من هذا البرنامج تقوم برفعها لكى تعم الفائده على الجميع وجزاك الله خيرا 
تقبل تحياتى*


----------



## transporter2009 (28 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يكرمك ويجعلك من اهل الفردوس الاعلى انت انسان بجد محترم وان شاء الله الفائدة تعم


----------



## حمدي شققي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## salamegy (17 سبتمبر 2013)

اخي ماعرفت احمله من الموقع


----------



## حمدي شققي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (17 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس بس ممكن تقوللى احمله ازاى على اوتوكاد 2013 لانى مش لاقيه كلمة load aplacation اساسا فى قايمهtoolss


----------



## سبع الليل بتنون (17 سبتمبر 2013)

غادة صابر احمد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس بس ممكن تقوللى احمله ازاى على اوتوكاد 2013 لانى مش لاقيه كلمة load aplacation اساسا فى قايمهtoolss


أنا ما بستعملش أوتوكاد 2013 .. بس أعتقد بيبقى فيه سهم فوق كدة لو دوسنا عليه هنلاقي حاجة اسمها classic view لو إختارناها هنلاقي نفس القوائم اللي في الكاد القديم 

فيه حاجة كمان ::::
الموضوع ده قديم ،،،و تم عمل تطوير أفضل على هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/366422

و هذه ليسبات جديدة أيضاً برجاء الإطلاع و التقييم 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/385298
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/368146
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/367474


----------



## المهندس عمار محمد (9 مارس 2014)

راااااائع يابشمهندس مشككوووررر جزاك الله خير...


----------



## hammar51 (10 مارس 2014)

الف شكر يابشمهندس


----------



## allhgory (25 مارس 2014)

ممكن رفع الملفات على موقع اخر


----------



## taw1021966 (16 أبريل 2014)

*ليسب تفاصيل الكمرات*

اخي العزيز 
مجهود كبيير - بعد اذنك عملت بعض التعديلات الطفيفة علي الليسب-مرفق الليسب المعدل
جاري عمل نفس الفكرة باستخدام فيجوال بيسك للاتوكاد - في رأيي البرمجة بها اسهل 
وتعطي نتائج افضل مع سهولة تطوير و متابعة البرنامج
تحياتي


----------



## abdulazezwaheed (29 سبتمبر 2014)

لو سمحتم أنا نزلت ليسبات قبل كده وعملت تهنيج للأوتوكاد والبرنامج وقف خالص دي كانت نسخة 2010 دلوقتي انا شغال على 2012 فممكن اللي ينزل ليسب يقول هو متوافق مع اي اصدار لو سمحتم


----------



## el.3raby (30 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكـ الله خير يابشمهندس ,,


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (24 مايو 2015)

تحياتي من القدس الشريف
بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## alaa_aaan (9 يونيو 2015)

الف شكر علي الليسب وجزاك الله خير


----------

